
A Momentum Conserving N-Body Scheme with Individual Timesteps - mef51
https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.10116
======
mef51
Implementation is hosted here:
[https://bitbucket.org/qirong_zhu/taichi_public/](https://bitbucket.org/qirong_zhu/taichi_public/)

